# Which is Better: Surge, Prime-time, or Heat-map?



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I prefer Uber's Surge because you know immediately when the request comes in exactly what it is. *
What do you prefer? Take the Poll!*

Both Surge and Heat Maps allow a driver to see where they're needed most. The app displays the areas of highest demand in real time. Unfortunately, "chasing" either is rarely effective. 

Prime-time states that is varies by actual pickup location, not what is displayed on your App. You only see the actual percentage once the ride is over.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

At least with uber u know what u getting in surge, but in lyft its a guessing game .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Maven said:


> Prime-time states that is varies by actual pickup location, not what is displayed on your App. You only see the actual percentage once the ride is over. ​


​


Watup said:


> At least with uber u know what u getting in surge, but in lyft its a guessing game .


In D.C. we referred to this as Lyft Roulette. Within the last few days Lyft has been showing PT % on trip request.

About frigging time.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

What ever allows me to.make the most money with the least amount of time. That is all that matters.


----------

